# Wie lange Beton aushärten lassen bevors in den Teich geht?



## pyro (16. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mir einen Standfuß für einen Steg betoniert. Wie lange soll ich den Beton aushärten lassen ehe ich das ganze in den Teich hebe???


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Beton aushärten lassen bevors in den Teich geht?*

Hi,

normalerweise erreicht der Zement/Beton seine _*Mindestdruckfestigkeit*_ nach 28 Tagen.................


----------



## pyro (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Beton aushärten lassen bevors in den Teich geht?*

Das mit ca. einem Monat weis ich auch aber so lange wartet doch keiner... oder??

Muss ich nun wirklich 28 Tage warten ehe ich meine Betonsäule für den Steg ins Wasser lassen kann???


Wenns so ist dann ists so aber es wäre ein erheblicher Zeitfaktor.


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Beton aushärten lassen bevors in den Teich geht?*

Du hast gefragt ich hab geantwortet................ 

Nee ich denk mal nich das du so lange warten musst, aber ich würde versuchen die Säulen wenn sie 2,3 Tage trocken gestanden haben, irgendwie zu wässern, damit sie nicht den PH unnötig in die Höhe oder Tiefe treiben, wie genau sich das verhält weiß ich grad ned.............


----------



## pyro (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Beton aushärten lassen bevors in den Teich geht?*

Da hab ich auch schon was gehört das der Beton das Wasser verändert aber ich hab keine Ahnung... mal schaun was hier noch geschrieben wird.

Auf jeden Fall danke Olli für den Hinweis.


----------



## Limnos (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Beton aushärten lassen bevors in den Teich geht?*

Hi

Für Betondecken ist diese Zeitspanne notwendig, Für einen Stegfuß nicht. Immerhin härtet Beton wegen des hydraulischen Zements auch unter Wasser aus. Ich habe mal einen Betonteich von 10 m x 6 m mit Hilfe in Birnenform gemacht. Es waren 5 cbm Fertigbeton. Wir haben, nachdem der Beton auf die Monierung aufgetragen und glattgerieben war, sofort Wasser eingelassen. Er war dicht bis zuletzt, als er einem Betonwerk!! weichen musste. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## schorse2 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Beton aushärten lassen bevors in den Teich geht?*

Hallo 

Antworte mal aus Beruflichen Erfahrungen mit Beton

Bin Maurer

Nach 28 tagen hat Beton seine Normfestigkeit und ist dann schon sehr gut belastbar
Nach 7 Tagen kann man schon eine Menge damit anfangen 
Voraussetzung ist das du nicht zu wenig Zement verwendet hast.Willsst du das Teil
was du gegossen hast ins Wasser stellen wen ja solltest du so 3-5 Tage warten 
besser 5, Und es ist richtig er härtet auch unterwasser weiter.

Solltest du noch Fragen haben beantworte ich sie gerne.

Gruß Georg


----------



## pyro (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Beton aushärten lassen bevors in den Teich geht?*

Hallo Georg,

auf Dich hab ich gewartet - ein Maurer muss das wissen... 

Also ich hab sowas hier gebastelt:

 

Dieser "Steher" für meinen Steg besteht aus einem Balkonkasten, zwei KG-Rohren, Eisen und Beton. Den Beton habe ich im Verhältnis 2-3 Teile Sand/Kies und 1 Teil Zement angemacht. Normal ist ja glaub ich 4 zu 1 aber bei so ner geringen Menge... es soll ja halten.


Was meinst du wie lang ich warten sollte? 5 Tage?

Werden während dem weiteren aushärten Schadstoffe frei die dann im Wasser sind und schlecht für den Teich?


----------



## schorse2 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Beton aushärten lassen bevors in den Teich geht?*

Moin Moin,

ob da irgend welche stoffe in den teich abgegeben werden weiß
ich nicht. persönlich glaube ich nicht das es dem teich schadet.
an anderen stellen werden treppen und fundamente in teichen angelegt,
so weit ich weiß ohne irgend welcher schäden. außer
vieleicht an der folie. dort must du etwas unterlegen damit du
kein schaden dorch das gewicht von brücke und pfeiler bekommst.
hast du die seulen mit dem unteren betonquerbalken verbunden?
richtig wäre gewesen eisenwinkel von seule zum balken wenn du das hast
kanst du sehr vorsichtig das prachtszüch in den teich setzen.
dabei solltest du aufpassen das du ihn nicht grob 
behandelst sonst kann es in die hose gehen
 denke 5 tage sind ok  halte das gute stüch etwas feucht
dann wird er härter kannste mit
alten nassen handtüchern machen
Groß georg


----------



## pyro (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Beton aushärten lassen bevors in den Teich geht?*

Ich hab ein Betonfundament unter der Teichfolie, einige Lagen Vlies unter/über der Teichfolie und dann eine Terassenplatte im Teich wo ich diesen Steher draufstelle mitsamt dem Balkonkasten.

Die KG-Rohre sind im einbetonierten Teil halb geöffnet und da geht ein Betonstahlstab in L-Form durch. Bei dem Lochblech sind auch zwei Betonstahlstäbe angeschweisst und stecken in den Rohren.

Vermutlich frühestens am Sonntag werde ich das Ding versenken - eher ist eh Freizeitmangel und schlechtes Wetter.


----------

